# Suggestions for a college student?



## Bennie_BL (7/9/15)

Good day all, I hope you're all having a wonderful day. 

I have been using a lungbuddy pro for the past 6 months or so, but I decided to move on as the coils last me 4 days at most. That and the liquid isn't that great. 

I was thinking about buying a twisp, but I wanted to know from those of you who own a Twisp whether or not the spending on it will be too expensive? I am a student so I barley have money on me. I heard that the coils and the liquid for the twisp lasts a lot longer therefore you'll save money. That and the whole buy 5 liquids and get one free also helps a lot. 

I live in the Alberton area so I am sceptical about buying an e-cigarette that requires me to travel far in order to buy liquid and coils for it. 

Any suggestions for a newbie?


----------



## BigB (7/9/15)

I am not going to punt any specific supplier here but Twisp is pretty limited in their range. They have high costs pertaining to location so that is excusable. However, buy from a local shop and you will find loads more for less money. Quality will be as good. Pretty much a world wide market with a few known and solid brands. Might be a good idea to join some of the guys at a Vape Meet. It's and excuse to get together and show each other what you have. Not a single soul will want to hide the toy they own. You will walk away with more ideas than you dreamed of..


----------



## Bennie_BL (7/9/15)

Thanks BigB, but the only issue is that a lot of the good vaping stores are out of my reach. I wouldn't want to make my experience of vaping poor by having to travel long distances just for liquid.


----------



## mohammed seedat (7/9/15)

Hey bud chek out vape cartel they in alberton and you could probably visit them...im sure theyl be more than happy to help u out and give you all the advice you need..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bennie_BL (7/9/15)

mohammed seedat said:


> Hey bud chek out vape cartel they in alberton and you could probably visit them...im sure theyl be more than happy to help u out and give you all the advice you need..



Thank you so much. I'll check them out as soon as possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohammed seedat (7/9/15)

No problem....and welcome to the world of big clouds and great flavour. Hehe enjoy


----------



## Smoke187 (7/9/15)

Depending on where you are in Alberton, there are quite a few of us vapers in the area, that can assist where possible. I'm in brackendowns, and would be more than willing to help out where I can, whether it be going through coil building lessons to lower your monthly costs, or helping out with advice on mods and juice. Just holla and we can make a plan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

Twisp will certainly work out to be more expensive in the short and long term and for your peace of mind, imho.

Check out this thread on the Subox Mini kit, which can take you from where you are to very advanced, with stock coil options as well as a deck to build your own coils.

Available at Vape Cartel. They also stock awesome juices. For great value for money see their E-liquid project juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eequinox (7/9/15)

Andre said:


> Twisp will certainly work out to be more expensive in the short and long term and for your peace of mind, imho.
> 
> Check out this thread on the Subox Mini kit, which can take you from where you are to very advanced, with stock coil options as well as a deck to build your own coils.
> 
> Available at Vape Cartel. They also stock awesome juices. For great value for money see their E-liquid project juices.


I agree twisp is going to cost you a fortune the Subox mini is a great option from experience it has all you need it has a rebuild base which means you can make your own coils which will save you a lot of money

Reactions: Like 1


----------

